# Billing Hospice Pt 99377



## mdamiano (Apr 29, 2013)

I am having trouble getting 99377 paid for a Hospice patient. Billed their primary (archcare) said to bill Medicare/ RHHI- Reginal hospice program. All of which do not pay. I tried speaking to the nursing home, she doesnt know why we would bill them.

ANY SUGGESTIONS?! I am so lost with this.
Thank you


----------



## airart (May 1, 2013)

*Hospice Billing*

Here are some links that might help you.  

ArchCare website shows they are PACE.  Here is a link that goes more into detail of what is covered and what is not in association to Medicare or Medicaid Hospice. (Page 28 document)
http://www.lifespanrespite.memberlo...d and Medicare including Medicaid Waivers.pdf

Chapter 11 Medicare Hospice Claims Billing Guidelines
http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/Downloads/clm104c11.pdf

Medicare Hospice Benefits
http://www.medicare.gov/publications/Pubs/pdf/02154.pdf
Medicare requires that they be billed using the indicated HCPCS G codes.


----------



## chevygirl54 (May 6, 2013)

*Hospice*

Do you need to add the GV modifier?


----------

